# Indoor scope



## Tnsportsman86 (Aug 21, 2020)

I like larger for more light when I’m in doors


----------



## Tnsportsman86 (Aug 21, 2020)

I shoot 41mm


----------



## jdhuntsman10 (Jun 1, 2018)

I also like the larger because some of the venues that we shoot at the lighting is less than stellar


----------



## fddarchery (Aug 20, 2020)

Do you use this sight for hunting as well? Or do you use a magnification when hunting?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

All my scopes are on the large size.


----------



## mday97 (Oct 1, 2016)

41mm for light


----------



## korelick (Oct 13, 2020)

I use the AV25 for indoors and outdoor. I'm actually looking into the 41mm to have for outdoor because I find the larger diameter less constricting in my viewing of the target. I've not had a problem seeing in side with the smaller scope and prefer it. Ask your local shop if they can set you to test one before you buy.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Like the larger both indoor & out door spots. It ends up being what the shooter feels more comfortable with.


----------

